# T3i plus 8 foot fall equals???



## bobandcar (Nov 14, 2012)

Nothing! It survived with a tamron 17-50 2.8 attached

Was horseback riding and my backpack opened somewhere along the way. Down goes camera and lens. Hits horse then ground. Horse behind be didn't step on it, thank god.

Approx 7-8 foot fall


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Nov 14, 2012)

Yerp...DSLRs are much more rugged then people think.


----------



## paigew (Nov 14, 2012)

hmmm well that IS good news but are you SURE there is NOTHING wrong? It is focusing correctly and everything? If so that is awesome


----------



## Derrel (Nov 14, 2012)

Buy $20 worth of lottery tickets IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!!


----------



## jhodges10 (Nov 14, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Buy $20 worth of lottery tickets IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!!



Amen! My D60 fell 3 feet from table to floor. Body was ok but the lens mount broke. The lens is usable as long as you hold it to the body. Thank god it was just the kit lens.


----------



## bobandcar (Nov 14, 2012)

paigew said:
			
		

> hmmm well that IS good news but are you SURE there is NOTHING wrong? It is focusing correctly and everything? If so that is awesome



Yup. Used it today for some bald eagles and some lake landscapes


----------

